# Border Collies retrieving birds?



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi All

I have a request to train a Border Collie to upland hunt. Has anyone heard of such a thing? I know border collies retrieve balls and frisbees like crazy and I can "probably" make the retrieving object a bumper, but a BIRD???

If you've seen or know of border collies retrieving birds, let me know.

Kris


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

One of the most intense dogs I ever watched retrieve was a Border Collie. He was owned by a gal named Robin and achieved the highest NAHRA titles.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> One of the most intense dogs I ever watched retrieve was a Border Collie. He was owned by a gal named Robin and achieved the highest NAHRA titles.


Heck Vicky I heard you could make a blue tick climb a tree, retrieve a ****,and deliver to hand. Course thats just a rumor around these parts.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

My mutt (supposedly BC/Lab mix) picks up birds


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I believe his name was Travis.and he did make MHR in NAHRA. So yes it can be done.


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

My BC loves birds!  She started out retrieving Dokkens and bumpers as a puppy and then she just started picking up pigeons and ducks on her own when we were setting up to train the retrievers. She's usually out running around as we're setting up and she's always stealing a duck out of a bucket and taking it to someone to get them to throw for her. She's also had several shot flyer ducks on both land and water when we've been setting up for tests. She is a super speedy swimmer. She is awesome on singles but I've never been able to teach her doubles.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

When I first started a pro up here, Sid Sherwood, had a client border collie. He loved birds. His marking on singles was OK not great, where he fell apart was on memory birds. Never did learn to handle worth a darn either. After about 6 months of training the client died. I don't know what the family did with the dog.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Well 'TOBY' the BC retrieved some bumpers today!!! SO, now to get him onto birds. Sounds like they don't have much of a memory? Probably not something they would have used as a breed? 

i would think he' be a natural at quartering  just need a sheep to lead LMAO!!!! Anything for the dogs, Right????


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree you can train a BC to do anything, they are very smart dogs. This is why I stay away from them, you don't want a dog smarter than you. Vic


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> One of the most intense dogs I ever watched retrieve was a Border Collie. He was owned by a gal named Robin and achieved the highest NAHRA titles.


Vicky didn't she run with the Piedmont NAHRA group here in Pa. ? If so she use to train with a ladies that ran a Saint Bernard in NAHRA. I also believe Megan Baker use to run a Dalmatian in NAHRA. Don't remember how those dogs did to many years ago.
________
THE CIGAR BOSS


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

One of the more unusual breeds belonged to an employee who owned a young doberman, she wanted to work with it and get help with force break, then on to the water. Dog had a great attitude, but slow swimmer with those long skinny legs.


----------



## Nimrod (Jan 18, 2003)

One theory is that border collies are bred with springers to "breed in" brain and then the springers "bred pure" again. Only a theory! 

Anyone else considered this possible?

Bill


----------



## ClaytonT (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive seen one retrieve dove, but he lacked alot. He couldn't handle or do doubles, and there mouths are kinda small compared to labs. I also know a pro that trained a pitbull to be a duck dog.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

There is a guy who regularly posted the adventures he and his BC had hunting. He did both upland and waterfowl. It sounds like he was a dog any of us would be happy to hunt with. He just had to put him down a few days ago.

Tom


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

That's interesting. The first dogs I trained were Border Collies but that was for sheep and cattle work. They are extremely smart and have over the top intensity. While I never tried it, or thought about it for that matter, it wouldn't surprise me if you could train them to point to some degree, though I'm not sure they have the nose for it.

It will be interesting to see how it goes though.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Fascinating animals this herd dogs, some are bred to herd, some are bred to take care of herds and some are bred for games -agility and the like. And some are bred for show/bench. 

The working border collie lovers strongly resist dual -show -matings, due to loss of eye, out run, power, style, anticipation ability and other stuff (I cannot remember at this time).

Anyway, I "reckon" LOL, border collies have as much chance of being successful in retrieving trials, as labradors would be in herding competition. 

Let us know how birdy the border collie becomes? Is it from show or working lines?


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

A friend of mine has a BC (working lines), that regularly retrieves bumpers, and has on occassion gone into a point on pheasants.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a friend that hunts pheasants with a rottwieler (sp).. So I don't know why a border collie couldn't..


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

I took a few pictures of my BC retrieving a duck today. The pics aren't very good because she is recovering from shoulder surgery so I can't let her run to retrieve. I had to just let her pick the bird up and carry it so she doesn't look very animated. She's a small BC, only about 30 pounds. Her idea of delivery is to toss the duck toward me and then back up and lie down to wait for another throw.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> One theory is that border collies are bred with springers to "breed in" brain and then the springers "bred pure" again. Only a theory!
> 
> Anyone else considered this possible?
> 
> Bill



They say similar in Australia with Kelpie/Border collie crosses. Kelpie's bringing in stamina. 

All breeds were crossed with something before "type" set. How else did labradors end up black, yellow and chocolate. 

Any else beside me think labrador history all a bit vague.


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

Nova Scotia Duck Tollers (Little River Dogs) apparently have a border collie cross in them. Here we tend to use the two names interchanagably, as they were orginately Little River Dogs. We can still get them here. Some of the orginal kennels, kept breeding them and refused to go along them being recognized, (and they are still doing some outside crosses).


----------

